# Video of the Kraken



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

So finally got some snow, about 7"-8". My Brother and I put 4hrs. of run time on the machine. Here are some thoughts before the video:

- The engine feels like it has unlimited power. When you first hit the really heavy stuff you think it's going to start bogging. Then the electronics kick in and it just roars to life. It's awesome.

- RapidTrak w/Hydro is unstoppable. I had a walkway that needed to be opened up that was plowed in from the parking lot crew. This was plowed compacted snow about 3 and 1/2 ft high and 4 ft deep. I dropped it into track mode and controlled the speed with the hydro lever and went straight in. The full 32" wide, 23.5" high full bucket. Never stopped moving forward. The ability to have the wheel mode but then track and dig in when needed, I think makes the RapidTrak the most versatile machine you can buy. The couple times I had to use dig in mode there was no problem scraping up what was mashed down from plow trucks. The tracks had great grip. The machine does weigh 390 lbs so I'm sure that helps grip as well.

- The LED lighting in use might be even more impressive. The bright white lighting reflects off the snow nicely without blinding you. There really is complete illumination of the work area all around.

- Run time. Although I would like to have run the tank dry to see how long it would run for, I don't like the idea of running fuel pumps dry. That said I made sure the tank was full to start with. The 1 time I refueled my hour meter showed 2.1hrs had passed. It was dark while refuelling so really couldn't see what was left in the tank. 2.5hrs runtime is definitely a safe bet and I wouldn't rule out 3 hrs.

- Chute control joystick. This would be my only gripe and it's minor at that. Using the joystick without gloves I would say it is perfect. But using it while wearing thick winter gloves, I found myself reaching for the joystick but the tip of the glove thumb would hit the joystick and move the chute in the wrong direction. That lack of "feel" was an occasional issue. I need to work on that technique.

So quick note about the video below. This was the last stop of the night. In the beginning the chute had some ice and snow stuck to the inside of it causing the snow to spray out. After a few passes we cleared that so you can get a better idea of how it throws. Still need to get used to the power of the engine to match the speed at which you can move to get a nice flow. This was filmed using my phone so the quality isn't the greatest but hopefully you can get a good idea. Also this was a pretty basic driveway so nothing special to blow through lol. I'm running the camera and my brother is running the machine. Enjoy


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice "....


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

That light bar is great to have in the dark area with no street lights.


----------



## tommurf (Nov 10, 2021)

Awesome Ariens! The person responsible for putting the light on top of the chute, “brilliant”!


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

tommurf said:


> Awesome Ariens! The person responsible for putting the light on top of the chute, “brilliant”!


There’s only one Ariens! That’s why there called the “King Of Snow”. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Smokie1 said:


> There’s only one Ariens! That’s why there called the “King Of Snow”. Thanks for sharing!


Ariens really does make a machine for every person and every circumstance. "King of Snow" indeed 👍


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Cool video; looks like an awesome machine.

I saw what looked like the pickup you used to transport the blower - when you finish a property, do you drive the blower up the ramp?

It's also interesting that Ariens puts an entire car battery on the blower. Does it need that much juice to run???

I note in the first few seconds of the video (0:06-0:09) that your brother really leans into the blower. Is he pushing it forward? Trying to keep the bucket down? Something else?



JJG723 said:


> This was plowed compacted snow about 3 and 1/2 ft high and 4 ft deep.


...so a 7.5 foot tall mound of compacted snow???

Seems there's a general shortage of snow clearing contractors all through MA right now. Have you had increased demand for your service this season?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

phendric said:


> Cool video; looks like an awesome machine.
> 
> I saw what looked like the pickup you used to transport the blower - when you finish a property, do you drive the blower up the ramp?
> 
> ...


Yes, driven right up the ramps.

The battery is a lawn and garden battery. Basically a car battery but smaller. Still puts out the same 12 volts.

No he's not pushing or holding the bucket down. There is a slight incline coming off the street onto the driveway so I think that is just for his personal comfort, lol.

So that mound wasn't 7 and 1/2 ft tall. It was 3 and 1/2 ft tall I had 4 ft of it to go through front to back. Probably didn't explain that very clearly in the original post.

So this is a side business that my brother and I started back when we were 11 years old. Currently 40. We've never advertised our service, just always word of mouth or a neighbor of a customer would add us. Several years ago as customers have moved away or unfortunately passed away we decided not to take on any more new business. Getting married, having kids really takes up some time lol. The vast majority of our business is all within walking distance from mom's house. So that's like our operations base. We don't drive around with the machines in the truck very much. This particular house was actually my brother's house that he had just sold and had moved out the week before but still had possession of until after this snow storm so we were responsible to the clear it. If this were a normal customer's house we'd both be running machines, in and out.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

$8000 for a Kraken here in Colorado... <sigh> Come on, people. 









Ariens Professional Kraken RapidTrak® (32") 420cc Two-Stage...


Ariens Professional Kraken RapidTrak® (32") 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower Brand New and Ultra Rare - Serial Number 00018 Ariens 420cc AX EZ-Launch™ EFI Engine -Electronic governor to eliminate speed...



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

GoBlowSnow said:


> $8000 for a Kraken here in Colorado... <sigh> Come on, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. A new Kraken is under 7 grand in Canada.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Really cool to see the Kraken in action. Thanks for the video. One question, to me it looks like you are using wheel mode. Probably not any issues with traction in these conditions. But as I understand, you have infinite adjustability between wheelmode and dig-in mode right?


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Really cool to see the Kraken in action. Thanks for the video. One question, to me it looks like you are using wheel mode. Probably not any issues with traction in these conditions. But as I understand, you have infinite adjustability between wheelmode and dig-in mode right?


Good question. I was also going to ask this and also how high does the bucket raise for transport and just between modes? Looks like a great machine.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Really cool to see the Kraken in action. Thanks for the video. One question, to me it looks like you are using wheel mode. Probably not any issues with traction in these conditions. But as I understand, you have infinite adjustability between wheelmode and dig-in mode right?


I am new to operating the RapidTrak, but I have not found an infinite adjustability between the 3 modes. They are quite distinct in function so only 3 positions. There is no "Transport" mode where the bucket is raised off the pavement and kept there. In Wheel and Trak mode the bucket is incredibly easy to lift off the "ground" and hold it there for the duration of the transport. Wheel mode has way more traction than a tired machine, under all conditions that I have tried. I used wheel mode to clear a foot of dumped and settled snow from the grass beside the driveway and traction was much better than my Platinum with tires and did not damage the grass at all. In wheel and Track mode turning is very easy but tracks straight as a die since "obstructions" have little or no effect. I cannot turn the machine in Dig-in Mode nor lift the bucket. While you need to lift the right handle to get out of a mode and go to another mode, you can move from Trak mode to wheel mode without realizing it just be pressing down on handles.

The OP has a battery for 12v starting so the bucket may be slightly heavier with the battery at about 27 lbs and the battery holder bolted to the rear of the bucket on right side.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Town said:


> I am new to operating the RapidTrak, but I have not found an infinite adjustability between the 3 modes. They are quite distinct in function so only 3 positions. There is no "Transport" mode where the bucket is raised off the pavement and kept there. In Wheel and Trak mode the bucket is incredibly easy to lift off the "ground" and hold it there for the duration of the transport. Wheel mode has way more traction than a tired machine, under all conditions that I have tried. I used wheel mode to clear a foot of dumped and settled snow from the grass beside the driveway and traction was much better than my Platinum with tires and did not damage the grass at all. In wheel and Track mode turning is very easy but tracks straight as a die since "obstructions" have little or no effect. I cannot turn the machine in Dig-in Mode nor lift the bucket. While you need to lift the right handle to get out of a mode and go to another mode, you can move from Trak mode to wheel mode without realizing it just be pressing down on handles.
> 
> The OP has a battery for 12v starting so the bucket may be slightly heavier with the battery at about 27 lbs and the battery holder bolted to the rear of the bucket on right side.


Thanks for the info and good to know the machine lifts easily.

My only experience with Rapid Trak has been a parking lot demo with the manual adjuster on a platinum Rapid Trak SHO. Local dealer isn’t getting any Rapid Traks in this winter. I was really hoping to see both the Kraken and Mountaineering edition while-on Christmas break in Alberta, but couldn’t make it work with a stocked shop reopening and my schedule. Both machines are on sale right now and stock for the specialized models seems relatively limited to one province right now.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> $8000 for a Kraken here in Colorado... <sigh> Come on, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to craigslist 😂


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Really cool to see the Kraken in action. Thanks for the video. One question, to me it looks like you are using wheel mode. Probably not any issues with traction in these conditions. But as I understand, you have infinite adjustability between wheelmode and dig-in mode right?





Darkwoods said:


> Good question. I was also going to ask this and also how high does the bucket raise for transport and just between modes? Looks like a great machine.





Town said:


> I am new to operating the RapidTrak, but I have not found an infinite adjustability between the 3 modes. They are quite distinct in function so only 3 positions. There is no "Transport" mode where the bucket is raised off the pavement and kept there. In Wheel and Trak mode the bucket is incredibly easy to lift off the "ground" and hold it there for the duration of the transport. Wheel mode has way more traction than a tired machine, under all conditions that I have tried. I used wheel mode to clear a foot of dumped and settled snow from the grass beside the driveway and traction was much better than my Platinum with tires and did not damage the grass at all. In wheel and Track mode turning is very easy but tracks straight as a die since "obstructions" have little or no effect. I cannot turn the machine in Dig-in Mode nor lift the bucket. While you need to lift the right handle to get out of a mode and go to another mode, you can move from Trak mode to wheel mode without realizing it just be pressing down on handles.
> 
> The OP has a battery for 12v starting so the bucket may be slightly heavier with the battery at about 27 lbs and the battery holder bolted to the rear of the bucket on right side.


Yes, so the Kraken is a little bit of a different animal than the traditional RapidTraks. Due to it's electronic adjustable actuator the rear bogey wheels are infinitely adjustable between full wheel and full dig-in modes.
Wheel mode provides plenty of traction and great agility of the machine so that is what we use mostly. But then the option to switch to track, dig-in, or somewhere in-between when the conditions require it is a great option. In wheel mode raising the bucket isn't much of an issue at all. The machine is very well balanced. I haven't measured it but I'd guess you can raise the bucket somewhere between 1 and 1.5 feet in wheel mode.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Yes, so the Kraken is a little bit of a different animal than the traditional RapidTraks. Due to it's electronic adjustable actuator the rear bogey wheels are infinitely adjustable between full wheel and full dig-in modes.
> Wheel mode provides plenty of traction and great agility of the machine so that is what we use mostly. But then the option to switch to track, dig-in, or somewhere in-between when the conditions require it is a great option. In wheel mode raising the bucket isn't much of an issue at all. The machine is very well balanced. I haven't measured it but I'd guess you can raise the bucket somewhere between 1 and 1.5 feet in wheel mode.


Thank you for a very good answer! It seems like a very usable thing to go from wheelmode and gradually against trackmode depending on how much grip you need (the closer to track-mode the more grip) and also what clearance/play you want to have with the bucket. For example on gravel. Would you be able to confirm this?

Dag


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Thank you for a very good answer! It seems like a very usable thing to go from wheelmode and gradually against trackmode depending on how much grip you need (the closer to track-mode the more grip) and also what clearance/play you want to have with the bucket. For example on gravel. Would you be able to confirm this?
> 
> Dag


So the only way to hold the bucket off the ground for gravel would be to adjust the skid shoes down. You could adjust the tracks so that you manually held the bucket off the ground yourself an inch or two If you wanted. That's not something I've tried or will need to try. All the property that we do is either paved or grass and in wheel mode it slides over the grass without issue.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> So the only way to hold the bucket off the ground for gravel would be to adjust the skid shoes down. Unless you felt like holding the bucket off the ground yourself as you were blowing the snow but that's not something I would really want to do lol.


Hehe, well you do what you have to do sometimes  With my Yamaha 1028 (just sold it) I did just that, but it was balanced differently. I will do the skidshoe adjustment and test it tomorrow. And hopefully shoot a video
Thanks a lot for all the input!! ( I have the Rapidtrak PRO 28 brand new)


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Hehe, well you do what you have to do sometimes  With my Yamaha 1028 (just sold it) I did just that, but it was balanced differently. I will do the skidshoe adjustment and test it tomorrow. And hopefully shoot a video
> Thanks a lot for all the input!! ( I have the Rapidtrak PRO 28 brand new)


Anytime my friend! 👍


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> Yes, so the Kraken is a little bit of a different animal than the traditional RapidTraks. Due to it's electronic adjustable actuator the rear bogey wheels are infinitely adjustable between full wheel and full dig-in modes.
> Wheel mode provides plenty of traction and great agility of the machine so that is what we use mostly. But then the option to switch to track, dig-in, or somewhere in-between when the conditions require it is a great option. In wheel mode raising the bucket isn't much of an issue at all. The machine is very well balanced. I haven't measured it but I'd guess you can raise the bucket somewhere between 1 and 1.5 feet in wheel mode.


I don't understand the infinitely adjustable track position of the Kraken compared to the regular Rapidtrak. I measured the bucket height in Wheel mode when pressing down on the handles (as far as they would go) at between 5 and 6 inches. So in track mode you have about 5 inches of travel of the bucket to accommodate the bucket ups and downs in the pavement before automatically going into Wheel mode at a bit less than 6 inches without pulling on the right lever. I don't understand how the Kraken's electronic strut changes that. I thought it was just selecting the mode by a conveniently placed electric switch. Press top of switch to get Wheel mode, bottom of switch to get Dig-in mode and press the switch many times to go from Wheel mode to Track mode, stopping button pressing when idler wheels are level with bucket. The owner manual instructions seem tiresome and not an advantage over the lever. But then I haven't used the feature.

Just enquiring from an expert user where the infinitely adjustable part comes in.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Town said:


> I don't understand the infinitely adjustable track position of the Kraken compared to the regular Rapidtrak. I measured the bucket height in Wheel mode when pressing down on the handles (as far as they would go) at between 5 and 6 inches. So in track mode you have about 5 inches of travel of the bucket to accommodate the bucket ups and downs in the pavement before automatically going into Wheel mode at a bit less than 6 inches without pulling on the right lever. I don't understand how the Kraken's electronic strut changes that. I thought it was just selecting the mode by a conveniently placed electric switch. Press top of switch to get Wheel mode, bottom of switch to get Dig-in mode and press the switch many times to go from Wheel mode to Track mode, stopping button pressing when idler wheels are level with bucket. The owner manual instructions seem tiresome and not an advantage over the lever. But then I haven't used the feature.
> 
> Just enquiring from an expert user where the infinitely adjustable part comes in.


It does not have notches in a metal plate. It is a hydraulic damper that locks in where you want. I believe.

Dag


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Town said:


> I don't understand the infinitely adjustable track position of the Kraken compared to the regular Rapidtrak. I measured the bucket height in Wheel mode when pressing down on the handles (as far as they would go) at between 5 and 6 inches. So in track mode you have about 5 inches of travel of the bucket to accommodate the bucket ups and downs in the pavement before automatically going into Wheel mode at a bit less than 6 inches without pulling on the right lever. I don't understand how the Kraken's electronic strut changes that. I thought it was just selecting the mode by a conveniently placed electric switch. Press top of switch to get Wheel mode, bottom of switch to get Dig-in mode and press the switch many times to go from Wheel mode to Track mode, stopping button pressing when idler wheels are level with bucket. The owner manual instructions seem tiresome and not an advantage over the lever. But then I haven't used the feature.
> 
> Just enquiring from an expert user where the infinitely adjustable part comes in.


So think of the rocker switch that controls the actuator the same way you would control the hydro lever that controls the transmission speed. If you are in wheel mode and you press the down side of the rocker the rear bogey wheels will continue to go down towards full dig-in mode. But if you let go say halfway the rear wheels will stop moving down. Once you release the rocker switch, either up or down, it instantly goes back to the neutral position and cuts power. That is why I say it's infinitely variable so you can have the rear bogey wheels at any position and not just the three determined positions of the standard manual adjusted RapidTrak. I hope this explanation helps clear up the confusion.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Me likey......likey alot.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> So think of the rocker switch that controls the actuator the same way you would control the hydro lever that controls the transmission speed. If you are in wheel mode and you press the down side of the rocker the rear bogey wheels will continue to go down towards full dig-in mode. But if you let go say halfway the rear wheels will stop moving down. Once you release the rocker switch, either up or down, it instantly goes back to the neutral position and cuts power. That is why I say it's infinitely variable so you can have the rear bogey wheels at any position and not just the three determined positions of the standard manual adjusted RapidTrak. I hope this explanation helps clear up the confusion.
> View attachment 186489


Yes, I see where the float is adjustable now. Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

Town said:


> I don't understand the infinitely adjustable track position of the Kraken compared to the regular Rapidtrak. I measured the bucket height in Wheel mode when pressing down on the handles (as far as they would go) at between 5 and 6 inches. So in track mode you have about 5 inches of travel of the bucket to accommodate the bucket ups and downs in the pavement before automatically going into Wheel mode at a bit less than 6 inches without pulling on the right lever. I don't understand how the Kraken's electronic strut changes that. I thought it was just selecting the mode by a conveniently placed electric switch. Press top of switch to get Wheel mode, bottom of switch to get Dig-in mode and press the switch many times to go from Wheel mode to Track mode, stopping button pressing when idler wheels are level with bucket. The owner manual instructions seem tiresome and not an advantage over the lever. But then I haven't used the feature.
> 
> Just enquiring from an expert user where the infinitely adjustable part comes in.


So you aren't using track mode correctly, or more accurately you're using the unofficial "float" track mode. What you described above was not accurate about operating a Rapidtrack in track mode.

Here's a pic of the metal bar that controls the standard Rapidtrack. Ignore the notch that I'm pointing to, I added that as a gravel floater track mode. 









Down by my 2nd knuckle is the Wheel mode. Locks in, holds the idlers up in the air. The next factory notch (not the one I'm pointing to) is track mode. Locks the idlers where they're even with the bottom of the drive sprocket. The only way you're lifting the bucket in track mode is by pivoting on the idlers, not happening. Depending on how you have your skids set, track mode may act more like dig-in mode. The top notch is dig-in mode, which locks the idlers lower than the drive sprocket, and you have to lift up on the bars while holding the release to get into it. Bucket pressure for days. 

Using the float mode on a slope doesn't get you the traction you (or what I) need, and it's really still just a wheeled machine with a little extra traction. Once you actually lock it into track mode (middle notch), it becomes an actual tracked machine. Experiment with yours next time, and discover all 3 locked in modes. 

The infinitely adjustable setup on the Kraken is the Cat's Pajamas.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

tek9tim said:


> The infinitely adjustable setup on the Kraken is the Cat's Pajamas.


Literally loled 😆🤣


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

tek9tim said:


> So you aren't using track mode correctly, or more accurately you're using the unofficial "float" track mode. What you described above was not accurate about operating a Rapidtrack in track mode.
> 
> Here's a pic of the metal bar that controls the standard Rapidtrack. Ignore the notch that I'm pointing to, I added that as a gravel floater track mode.
> View attachment 186501
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to explain the way RapidTrak should work. Mine does not appear to work that way, so probably operator error or the new components have more resistance to movement; I have about 5 hours on the machine now. 

Following your guidance my Wheel mode operation is correct. My Track mode operation is not correct and is a hybrid float mode. My Dig-in mode is not correct and may actually be Track mode where there is no float. I don't think I have ever achieved Dig-in mode. I am following my dealer explanations, Owner Manual instructions and Paul Sikkema's lengthy videos instructions; and still I am wrong?

So perhaps you could guide me to achieving Track mode from wheel mode?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

What exactly do you think is wrong on yours? In Wheel mode if you push down on the handles the bucket should come up 5-7 inches or so. In track mode if you push down on the handles the bucket is not going to really come up, but it feels like it has a might move a bit. In dig in mode, pushing down on the handles the bucket doesn’t budge off the pavement. Search my posts and you’ll see a YouTube video of when I first did the float mod, In that mode by pushing down on the handles the bucket will float about an inch off the ground but only if you’re pushing down on the handles


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a link to the video at the end of the video I show a very detailed shot of the different modes


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

JJG723 said:


> So finally got some snow, about 7"-8". My Brother and I put 4hrs. of run time on the machine. Here are some thoughts before the video:
> 
> - The engine feels like it has unlimited power. When you first hit the really heavy stuff you think it's going to start bogging. Then the electronics kick in and it just roars to life. It's awesome.
> 
> ...


Nice machine! I’ve got a 2018 RapidTrak Hydro Pro 28 and I agree with all your comments. One thing I was hoping Ariens would look at would be to up the power beyond a 420 cc engine. I’m at 6,800 ft, where we have about 78% of the air pressure there is at sea level and I feel it. I could really use more power for the thick EOD berms. Maybe a V twin someday for me after the warranty expires. Other than that I’m happy with the power.
Mine is caubeurated, so I’m not sure how much the EFI helps. The infinitely adjustable RapidTrak feature sounds nice too!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> What exactly do you think is wrong on yours? In Wheel mode if you push down on the handles the bucket should come up 5-7 inches or so. In track mode if you push down on the handles the bucket is not going to really come up, but it feels like it has a might move a bit. In dig in mode, pushing down on the handles the bucket doesn’t budge off the pavement. Search my posts and you’ll see a YouTube video of when I first did the float mod, In that mode by pushing down on the handles the bucket will float about an inch off the ground but only if you’re pushing down on the handles


Nothing seems to be wrong with my Track modes according to what I have understood. However others say it should operate differently. Specifically Track mode should not allow any float whereas mine floats a lot (5-6") when I follow the instructions. I did see a couple of videos where you introduced the extra notch. Thank you for adding the video on your demo of the actions to move through the modes. Suddenly the light goes on. To achieve Track mode you follow the owner manual instructions, but then you add an extra step, lifting up on the handles to set the notch in place. That is supposed to be the action for Dig-in mode. You follow up with the extra high lift of the handles to achieve the actual Dig-in mode. I am not sure I can lift the handles that high.

Your posts are very good, thank you for showing me how it is done.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

ericr said:


> Nice machine! I’ve got a 2018 RapidTrak Hydro Pro 28 and I agree with all your comments. One thing I was hoping Ariens would look at would be to up the power beyond a 420 cc engine. I’m at 6,800 ft, where we have about 78% of the air pressure there is at sea level and I feel it. I could really use more power for the thick EOD berms. Maybe a V twin someday for me after the warranty expires. Other than that I’m happy with the power.
> Mine is caubeurated, so I’m not sure how much the EFI helps. The infinitely adjustable RapidTrak feature sounds nice too!


Re-jetting the carb is something that people commonly do to adjust for elevation. That's another benefit of the EFI. It has air temperature and barometric sensors that the ECU reads and automatically adjustes engine power output so there is no loss.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Re-jetting the carb is something that people commonly do to adjust for elevation. That's another benefit of the EFI. It has air temperature and barometric sensors that the ECU reads and automatically adjustes engine power output so there is no loss.


It retunes it so the A/F ratio is correct, but you still lose power. There is simply less oxygen per unit of volume of air, so there is less power available at any given displacement. Only way to regain the lost power in any given engine is to re-pressurize the air with a turbo or supercharger/blower.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Re-jetting the carb is something that people commonly do to adjust for elevation. That's another benefit of the EFI. It has air temperature and barometric sensors that the ECU reads and automatically adjustes engine power output so there is no loss.


Well, there is a loss, but not as much. There's less oxygen in the air at elevation, so there needs to be less fuel to be at the ideal stoichiometry for combustion. That's the adjustment that rejetting or EFI makes. Since less fuel and oxygen are being burned, and the actual compression is lower since the air isn't as dense, less power is made. The EFI is just always tuned right for the conditions, which will give it a power benefit over a carbed motor that's in conditions it wasn't tuned for. But, it will always have less power than the same motor at sea level. Add a turbo to take away the power difference caused by elevation. 

Also, why hasn't someone put a turbo on one of these EFI motors yet? I'm sure someone could hack the computer one way or another and turn the fuel up.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> It retunes it so the A/F ratio is correct, but you still lose power. There is simply less oxygen per unit of volume of air, so there is less power available at any given displacement. Only way to regain the lost power in any given engine is to re-pressurize the air with a turbo or supercharger/blower.


Ha... said it at the same time.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

tek9tim said:


> Ha... said it at the same time.


I might of won in the speed race, but I secede the eloquence award to you 😁


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

jherbicide said:


> It retunes it so the A/F ratio is correct, but you still lose power. There is simply less oxygen per unit of volume of air, so there is less power available at any given displacement. Only way to regain the lost power in any given engine is to re-pressurize the air with a turbo or supercharger/blower.





tek9tim said:


> Well, there is a loss, but not as much. There's less oxygen in the air at elevation, so there needs to be less fuel to be at the ideal stoichiometry for combustion. That's the adjustment that rejetting or EFI makes. Since less fuel and oxygen are being burned, and the actual compression is lower since the air isn't as dense, less power is made. The EFI is just always tuned right for the conditions, which will give it a power benefit over a carbed motor that's in conditions it wasn't tuned for. But, it will always have less power than the same motor at sea level. Add a turbo to take away the power difference caused by elevation.
> 
> Also, why hasn't someone put a turbo on one of these EFI motors yet? I'm sure someone could hack the computer one way or another and turn the fuel up.


Nailed it! I actually did know that from my automotive engine experiences drag racing my old Silverado. When I was typing I had a brain fart and I even said to myself, "I'm missing something here" and I was like whatever, post it lol. A thumbs up for each of you fine gentlemen. 👍👍


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Nailed it! I actually did know that from my automotive engine experiences drag racing my old Silverado. When I was typing I had a brain fart and I even said to myself, "I'm missing something here" and I was like whatever, post it lol. A thumbs up for each of you fine gentlemen. 👍👍


WANDERING OFF IN THE WEEDS WARNING:

It (efi*) certainly minimizes the effect, compared to a non-altitude adjusted carb. Although some carbs do somewhat adjust for atmospheric pressure like CV (constant velocity carbs).

*some EFI's do not adjust for altitude.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Town said:


> Nothing seems to be wrong with my Track modes according to what I have understood. However others say it should operate differently. Specifically Track mode should not allow any float whereas mine floats a lot (5-6") when I follow the instructions. I did see a couple of videos where you introduced the extra notch. Thank you for adding the video on your demo of the actions to move through the modes. Suddenly the light goes on. To achieve Track mode you follow the owner manual instructions, but then you add an extra step, lifting up on the handles to set the notch in place. That is supposed to be the action for Dig-in mode. You follow up with the extra high lift of the handles to achieve the actual Dig-in mode. I am not sure I can lift the handles that high.
> 
> Your posts are very good, thank you for showing me how it is done.


 yes, you have to lift up to get into “dig in”, but only slightly


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> yes, you have to lift up to get into “dig in”, but only slightly


I checked out my machine after your advice. It does not lock when lifting the handles. It just has the float mode after releasing from Wheel mode. It seems to just catch but still in float mode.

I figured it may be an adjustment issue, so i loosened the cable so there is free play. Now lifting up on handles does lock in the track so no float. I can lift the handles high enough to engage Dig-in mode. It is very hard to release the handle to get out of Dig-in mode.

I measured the visible free length of the adjusting bar slot length. In free play mode after releasing wheel mode the slot is 2 inches long. Lifting the handles a bit to get Track mode does now work to lock the track and the slot length is 2.25 inches. To get Dig-in mode is almost impossible, lifting the handles about 6 inches does nothing but pressing on track or track bar does engage Dig-in mode. The length of the slot is now 3 inches. This is so different to the Owner Manual instructions.

I need to put my machine in maintenance mode and take the track adjustment parts apart and try to figure the problem out.

Thanks for your expert assistance.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is off-topic but since this is my thread I guess I can post it lol. Here's a quick video of my old Silverado I mentioned in my last post. I must have shot this something like 16 - 18 years ago.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> This is off-topic but since this is my thread I guess I can post it lol. Here's a quick video of my old Silverado I mentioned in my last post. I must have shot this something like 16 - 18 years ago.


Lumpy shorts! Guessing cam was 290+ on duration?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

jherbicide said:


> Lumpy shorts! Guessing cam was 290+ on duration?


The lumpy sound everyone loves actually has more to do with lobe centerline. Also you could put the same exact cam in a 350 and a 400 small block and the 350 will have a more lumpy sound. I actually had several iterations of that engine in that truck starting with a 406cid, this is a 412cid. Using that same cam, the 6 cubic inches actually smooth the sound just a little bit but it was noticeable. Anyway here is the full spec sheet.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> The lumpy sound everyone loves actually has more to do with lobe centerline. Also you could put the same exact cam in a 350 and a 400 small block and the 350 will have a more lumpy sound. I actually had several iterations of that engine in that truck starting with a 406cid, this is a 412cid. Using that same cam, the 6 cubic inches actually smooth the sound just a little bit but it was noticeable. Anyway here is the full spec sheet.
> 
> View attachment 186556


I had a very similarly built '383' for a boat. Can't remember the cc of the heads, thinking 72 or 78. It would run fine on 91, but had 10.5 compression, squish was just perfect. It had a 284/284 duration cam. Never dyno'd it but we estimated it around 500hp, per the build and the size jets it took to keep it from melting plugs down. Oh, and the size prop it would spin out...


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

500hp is probably in the ballpark. This engine dynoed 525hp @ 6,600 RPM and 495ft/lbs of torque at 4,400 RPM.


----------



## NikThrowsSnow (Sep 7, 2021)

GoBlowSnow said:


> $8000 for a Kraken here in Colorado... <sigh> Come on, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ad is gone but just curious, was this a dealer or just someone who got one early?


----------



## kish-81 (Dec 18, 2020)

JJG723 said:


> So finally got some snow, about 7"-8". My Brother and I put 4hrs. of run time on the machine. Here are some thoughts before the video:
> 
> - The engine feels like it has unlimited power. When you first hit the really heavy stuff you think it's going to start bogging. Then the electronics kick in and it just roars to life. It's awesome.
> 
> ...


You'll have to get this patch for your coat whenever you're going to run this beast!


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

NikThrowsSnow said:


> The ad is gone but just curious, was this a dealer or just someone who got one early?


I would think it’s someone who got one early, because that’s obviously not dealer pricing. It would be very shady for a dealer to sell one at that price. The Kraken was on sale at an Ariens dealer in Alberta, Canada recently for $6159.00 and the regular price was $6884.92.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

NikThrowsSnow said:


> The ad is gone but just curious, was this a dealer or just someone who got one early?





Darkwoods said:


> I would think it’s someone who got one early, because that’s obviously not dealer pricing. It would be very shady for a dealer to sell one at that price. The Kraken was on sale at an Ariens dealer in Alberta, Canada recently for $6159.00 and the regular price was $6884.92.


I too would have to say that is somebody who got one early and is looking to turn it for a profit. $8000 is a huge mark-up. The MSRP here in the U.S. is $4599.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Kraken wannabe....


Town said:


> I checked out my machine after your advice. It does not lock when lifting the handles. It just has the float mode after releasing from Wheel mode. It seems to just catch but still in float mode.
> 
> I figured it may be an adjustment issue, so i loosened the cable so there is free play. Now lifting up on handles does lock in the track so no float. I can lift the handles high enough to engage Dig-in mode. It is very hard to release the handle to get out of Dig-in mode.
> 
> ...


My belt adjustment suddenly did not work at all. The dealer had forgot to tighten a nut, I did it myself. See picture attached. I wonder why these nuts do not have locktite in the threads or a locking washer in place? Please comment.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Kraken wannabe....
> 
> My belt adjustment suddenly did not work at all. The dealer had forgot to tighten a nut, I did it myself. See picture attached. I wonder why these nuts do not have locktite in the threads or a locking washer in place? Please comment.
> View attachment 186653


You don't need locktite, by tightening both nuts against the metal plate the adjustment is locked in.

What you are showing is not the belt adjustment, it is the cable adjustment for the right handle to adjust RapidTrak idler wheel position. When I got the machine the adjustment had a visible 1/8" to 1/4" of thread on the left of the nut attachment plate. The owner manual says to remove the slack in cable, so I did, and that meant no threads visible on left of attachment plate. That adjustment did not allow the track to achieve lock-in for track mode nor Dig-in mode but did in Wheel mode. I quite liked that setup. In this thread some experts said my setup wasn't working properly. So I adjusted the cable back to the dealer setting. Now I can get the Track mode lock in when I just lift the handles after releasing the right lever from Wheel mode. I cannot get Dig-in mode except by a terribly high lift that involves pressing my foot on track or track bar. It locks in this Dig-in mode very high in the air) but I would never use it.

I have never seen such a confusing setup before. Especially when the owner manual operation is at odds with the expert users. I will eventually put the machine in maintenance mode and take the mechanism apart to figure what is so different about my machine compared to the expert use of the system. I cannot steer the machine when locked in Track mode.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Town said:


> You don't need locktite, by tightening both nuts against the metal plate the adjustment is locked in.
> 
> What you are showing is not the belt adjustment, it is the cable adjustment for the right handle to adjust RapidTrak idler wheel position. When I got the machine the adjustment had a visible 1/8" to 1/4" of thread on the left of the nut attachment plate. The owner manual says to remove the slack in cable, so I did, and that meant no threads visible on left of attachment plate. That adjustment did not allow the track to achieve lock-in for track mode nor Dig-in mode but did in Wheel mode. I quite liked that setup. In this thread some experts said my setup wasn't working properly. So I adjusted the cable back to the dealer setting. Now I can get the Track mode lock in when I just lift the handles after releasing the right lever from Wheel mode. I cannot get Dig-in mode except by a terribly high lift that involves pressing my foot on track or track bar. It locks in this Dig-in mode very high in the air) but I would never use it.
> 
> I have never seen such a confusing setup before. Especially when the owner manual operation is at odds with the expert users. I will eventually put the machine in maintenance mode and take the mechanism apart to figure what is so different about my machine compared to the expert use of the system. I cannot steer the machine when locked in Track mode.


Well it is the cable adjusting the belt position (of course your description are the correct one.)Thanks for the feedback, good to know that nut will not loosen again when tightened. Since it now locks in all three positions and the way I want it to lock then I will keep it like this. But good to know that if I adjust the skid shoes again I can adjust the locking of belt mode with this mechanism. I still need to use the machine more to get used to it and figure out all the details of how it works and if there are anything I want to adjust or change. Skid shoe height was important and other than that it seems like all is hunkydory now.


----------



## Kjake (Dec 14, 2021)

Still no Kraken in my garage. Still "Three weeks out" according to dealer. 😢 Been three weeks out for past 4 months.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> The lumpy sound everyone loves actually has more to do with lobe centerline. Also you could put the same exact cam in a 350 and a 400 small block and the 350 will have a more lumpy sound. I actually had several iterations of that engine in that truck starting with a 406cid, this is a 412cid. Using that same cam, the 6 cubic inches actually smooth the sound just a little bit but it was noticeable. Anyway here is the full spec sheet.
> 
> View attachment 186556


should have more lift for 412cubes and 215 cc runner 2.05 intake valve with a single plane and a 1 inch spacer 600 or more prolly left 25 hp on the table nice motor
very correct about the centerline i was running 108 centerline late 70s


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kjake said:


> Still no Kraken in my garage. Still "Three weeks out" according to dealer. 😢 Been three weeks out for past 4 months.


Hang in there 😉


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

1132le said:


> should have more lift for 412cubes and 215 cc runner 2.05 intake valve with a single plane and a 1 inch spacer 600 or more prolly left 25 hp on the table nice motor
> very correct about the centerline i was running 108 centerline late 70s


That motor was put in that truck back in the spring of 2001. Definitely could have used a bigger cam. The combination of parts ended up being what it was for a good mix of drag strip and streetability. At the time that truck was... wait for it... my everyday driver 😬😁. It only had the single 15.5 gallon fuel tank so I pretty much gassed up everyday. The purpose of the build was to hunt the F-150 Lightnings of the time. I'm happy to report that truck retired undefeated 😂. Lots of mustangs and Camaros etc. also had the **** shocked out of them. It wasn't much of a sleeper obviously by the sound but plenty of people just didn't know what they're listening to and just think "oh, old truck with loud exhaust." I actually just sold it this past summer to an old buddy who's doing a frame-off restoration.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> That motor was put in that truck back in the spring of 2001. Definitely could have used a bigger cam. The combination of parts ended up being what it was for a good mix of drag strip and streetability. At the time that truck was... wait for it... my everyday driver 😬😁. It only had the single 15.5 gallon fuel tank so I pretty much gassed up everyday. The purpose of the build was to hunt the F-150 Lightnings of the time. I'm happy to report that truck retired undefeated 😂. Lots of mustangs and Camaros etc. also had the **** shocked out of them. It wasn't much of a sleeper obviously by the sound but plenty of people just didn't know what they're listening to and just think "oh, old truck with loud exhaust." I actually just sold it this past summer to an old buddy who's doing a frame-off restoration.


Forgive me if already noted, what tranny?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

jherbicide said:


> Forgive me if already noted, what tranny?


700R4 with a manual lock-up converter. The internals of the transmission weren't stock either. The torque converter was a Precision Industries that was custom built to the engine specs.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Kjake said:


> Still no Kraken in my garage. Still "Three weeks out" according to dealer. 😢 Been three weeks out for past 4 months.


I would be sleeping with the Kraken in the garage if I would have bought one at Christmas My expensive blower preferences weren’t going over well haha.

The dealer in Canada I was speaking with sold the one Kraken that came in, and the sale pricing is over. I still want have a look at the Mountaineering edition too.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

I’ve had the mountaineering edition on order since last summer. Latest update is February 8th. I’m not holding my breath, but fingers are crossed.


----------



## Whiskey8 (Dec 10, 2021)

Shannon said:


> I’ve had the mountaineering edition on order since last summer. Latest update is February 8th. I’m not holding my breath, but fingers are crossed.


Yeah I had a Mountaineer on order since last spring. In December I got my deposit back and opted for an in-stock 28 Pro RapidTrak from another source. After suffering a torn rotator four months ago, I could really appreciate the electric track mode selector on the Kraken. The hydro drive and chute thumb stick on the 28 pro are worthwhile options too. I might just order a Kraken and trade the 28. 

Hoping you get the Mountaineer before Easter.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> So finally got some snow, about 7"-8". My Brother and I put 4hrs. of run time on the machine. Here are some thoughts before the video:
> 
> - The engine feels like it has unlimited power. When you first hit the really heavy stuff you think it's going to start bogging. Then the electronics kick in and it just roars to life. It's awesome.
> 
> ...


*Hello from Harrisburg Pennsylvania I have the older 2019 version *
*PROFESSIONAL 32 HYDRO RAPIDTRAK , what is the part numbers on that long 20” light bar on the front housing,& the discharge chute led lights & the led light 💡 lighting up the rear of the snowblower 🤷🏾‍♂️ I went on Ariens website and only saw a replacement of the main headlight 🥺ONLY 😢
I would love 💗 to do a led lights upgrade on my Awesome 👏🏾 2019 version 32” Hydro RapidTrak 🤩 King 👑 of Snow ☃❄☃ 



*


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Whiskey8 said:


> Yeah I had a Mountaineer on order since last spring. In December I got my deposit back and opted for an in-stock 28 Pro RapidTrak from another source. After suffering a torn rotator four months ago, I could really appreciate the electric track mode selector on the Kraken. The hydro drive and chute thumb stick on the 28 pro are worthwhile options too. I might just order a Kraken and trade the 28.
> 
> Hoping you get the Mountaineer before Easter.


Hello 👋 frI’m Harrisburg Pennsylvania I have a 2019 version 32” RapidTrak TRUST me my older model changing mode from wheel to track to dig in mode is very easy yes the new 2022 Kraken is awesome mach not taken anything from it I’m just saying if you can find a older model it’s very easy to change the modes 🥳 But where I live I keep my machine in wheel mode 95 o/o of the times lol 😂


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Town said:


> I checked out my machine after your advice. It does not lock when lifting the handles. It just has the float mode after releasing from Wheel mode. It seems to just catch but still in float mode.
> 
> I figured it may be an adjustment issue, so i loosened the cable so there is free play. Now lifting up on handles does lock in the track so no float. I can lift the handles high enough to engage Dig-in mode. It is very hard to release the handle to get out of Dig-in mode.
> 
> ...


Hello 👋 from Harrisburg Pennsylvania my 2019 version 32” Professional Hydro RAPIDTRAK is so easy to use and put into the 3 modes You might need to take into your Local Ariens dealer to have it looked at 🤷🏾‍♂️ Cause my RAPIDTRAK is a piece of cake after watching this YouTube video I learned how to do it effortlessly it might just work out for you as well


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> Hello 👋 from Harrisburg Pennsylvania my 2019 version 32” Professional Hydro RAPIDTRAK is so easy to use and put into the 3 modes You might need to take into your Local Ariens dealer to have it looked at 🤷🏾‍♂️ Cause my RAPIDTRAK is a piece of cake after watching this YouTube video I learned how to do it effortlessly it might just work out for you as well


Thanks for the observations. I had lots of advice on what to do. My new machine was a bit stiiff but loosened up and now works perfectly in wheel and track mode. The bad info on the site you posted and owner manual did not help matters, but several members here helped me understand the correct procedures. All is well now.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> *Hello from Harrisburg Pennsylvania I have the older 2019 version *
> *PROFESSIONAL 32 HYDRO RAPIDTRAK , what is the part numbers on that long 20” light bar on the front housing,& the discharge chute led lights & the led light 💡 lighting up the rear of the snowblower 🤷🏾‍♂️ I went on Ariens website and only saw a replacement of the main headlight 🥺ONLY 😢
> I would love 💗 to do a led lights upgrade on my Awesome 👏🏾 2019 version 32” Hydro RapidTrak 🤩 King 👑 of Snow ☃❄☃
> 
> ...


Hi Tony. Last I checked the part numbers for the lights are not available yet. Most likely because Ariens doesn't even have enough inventory in stock to build the machines they have on order. If I do find out any more information I'll be sure to pass it along.👍


----------



## themuleman (10 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> Welcome to craigslist 😂


Just got one new off of snowblowersource.com for $4700. They have one more left.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

themuleman said:


> Just got one new off of snowblowersource.com for $4700. They have one more left.


Send a few photos of your new machine


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> *Hello from Harrisburg Pennsylvania I have the older 2019 version *
> *PROFESSIONAL 32 HYDRO RAPIDTRAK , what is the part numbers on that long 20” light bar on the front housing,& the discharge chute led lights & the led light 💡 lighting up the rear of the snowblower 🤷🏾‍♂️ I went on Ariens website and only saw a replacement of the main headlight 🥺ONLY 😢
> I would love 💗 to do a led lights upgrade on my Awesome 👏🏾 2019 version 32” Hydro RapidTrak 🤩 King 👑 of Snow ☃❄☃
> 
> ...


Started a new thread with the LED part numbers, Kraken LED part numbers


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> Hello 👋 frI’m Harrisburg Pennsylvania I have a 2019 version 32” RapidTrak TRUST me my older model changing mode from wheel to track to dig in mode is very easy yes the new 2022 Kraken is awesome mach not taken anything from it I’m just saying if you can find a older model it’s very easy to change the modes 🥳 But where I live I keep my machine in wheel mode 95 o/o of the times lol 😂


I have a mini 2 but I was afraid to fly it all winter due to temperatures etc.

Maybe I'm being too careful with it.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> I have a mini 2 but I was afraid to fly it all winter due to temperatures etc.
> 
> Maybe I'm being too careful with it.


Your mini 2 can and will fly in the cold with no problem the Only thing will happen is you can fly for very long the battery 🔋 will not last long as if you was flying in warmer weather but I sill fly both of my drones I even fly my DJI PHANTOM 4PRO DRONE as well as my Mavic 2Pro in the snow ☃❄☃ But only for a few minutes lol 😂 check out my YouTube channel videos


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> Your mini 2 can and will fly in the cold with no problem the Only thing will happen is you can fly for very long the battery 🔋 will not last long as if you was flying in warmer weather but I sill fly both of my drones I even fly my DJI PHANTOM 4PRO DRONE as well as my Mavic 2Pro in the snow ☃❄☃ But only for a few minutes lol 😂 check out my YouTube channel videos



There's no issue with snow getting in the exposed motors?
Or do yours not have the exposed motors like the Mini 2?


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> There's no issue with snow getting in the exposed motors?
> Or do yours not have the exposed motors like the Mini 2?


There is always that worry about getting moisture inside of the motors that’s why I limit flying lol 😂 I’ve been flying my Mavic Pro in the rain ☔ and snow ❄ never had any problems so when I upgraded to the Mavic 2Pro and my phantom 4Pro I always limit flying less than 5 minutes and than being in 2 dry out the motors and so far never experience any problem 🤞 even in foggy 🌫 weather no problem DJI Build some excellent drones 🚁


----------

